# Mohammed Bin Zyed



## Mspaddy85 (Feb 21, 2019)

I will be working and living in MBZ from August 2019. Just wondering what the area is like, facilities and amenities etc. Don’t plan on having a car immediately (or at all) maybe. Just wondering how difficult is it to get to downtown Abu Dhabi from MBZ? Is there public transport? Any advise and tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------

